# Call of Duty 5 Specs



## g4m3rof1337

Is this accurate? 

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/54909



Same with Far Cry 2, http://farcry.filefront.com/info/requirement_fc2


----------



## Vizy

those seem similar to the cod4 specs. On the page there is another link.

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/54745


----------



## Shane

Nice,ill be gettig it.

thanks for posting


----------



## epidemik

Even if those are right, those are probably bare minimum and the game wont run very well with those.


----------



## Shane

epidemik said:


> Even if those are right, those are probably bare minimum and the game wont run very well with those.



yeah especialy the *256MB Nvidia GeForce 6600GT
*,


----------



## Archangel

hmmm,...  hopefully a *good* CoD game again then! 

Im actually looking forward to this game,.   gotta try Hells Highway first tough.


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel said:


> hmmm,...  hopefully a *Number One* *good* CoD game again then!
> 
> Im actually looking forward to this game,. *Number Two*  gotta try Hells Highway first tough.



Number One: 

Number Two:


----------



## Archangel

oh, shoo!    you know Im right!


----------



## Kornowski

... Never. You'll never be right.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

So my computer should be able to play both games fine then?


And do we know if Call of Duty 5 and Far Cry 2 will have a midnight launch?


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> ... Never. You'll never be right.



you are a nice person..   


haha! in the face!


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> So my computer should be able to play both games fine then?
> 
> 
> And do we know if Call of Duty 5 and Far Cry 2 will have a midnight launch?



i should bloody hope so,you have 2 GTs lol and an e8400,you dont even have to ask that question 

they will work fine.

as for the launch,im not sure.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright, thanks.


----------



## epidemik

g4m3rof1337 said:


> So my computer should be able to play both games fine then?
> 
> 
> And do we know if Call of Duty 5 and Far Cry 2 will have a midnight launch?



IDK, your rig might not be up to the task. (JK youll be fine)

I think midnight launch is up to the store isnt it? Or you could order online, bake yourself a cake, and stay up till midnight waiting for the downlaod to be available  .


----------



## lovely?

so here's my question. will my single 8800GT, 2gigs of ram and overclocked e4500 be able to beat down Far Cry 2? I cannot play Crysis on all high, it runs in the mid 10's. what about this?


----------



## Shane

i think we will be fine,cod5 i think we could still max it, i can run crysis on high at 1680x1050,but Far Cry 2 i think will be diffrent,maybe medium?

we will see.


----------



## lovely?

how the hell do you run crysis at a higher setting and resolution than me? and my processor is clocked higher as well as my ram? i am seriously considering reinstalling windows here...


----------



## Shane

i dunno,i get around 25-30 fps though  but gameplay is smooth and no lag.

meybe its because my cpu has more FSB speed?  maybe because i have more ram too?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

epidemik said:


> IDK, your rig might not be up to the task. (JK youll be fine)
> 
> I think midnight launch is up to the store isnt it? Or you could order online, bake yourself a cake, and stay up till midnight waiting for the downlaod to be available  .



I'll call some stores tomorrow, I wanted to know, so I can arrange a little LAN after we pick the game up, like have my LAN buddies pick it up with me, then go back and LAN.


----------



## magichater

Hi would iI be better ordering online or getting it fromn shop?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

magichater said:


> Hi would iI be better ordering online or getting it fromn shop?



Depends, what's more convenient?


----------



## lovely?

Nevakonaza said:


> i dunno,i get around 25-30 fps though  but gameplay is smooth and no lag.
> 
> meybe its because my cpu has more FSB speed?  maybe because i have more ram too?



thats about my FPS when i run at 1280/1024 at some medium settings and most high. even then i get twitches of lag occasionally. maybe i will make a "what should i upgrade" thread sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel said:


> you are a nice person..
> 
> 
> haha! in the face!



Heh... Well... stupid head!

Derek, you'll run them fine! I run Crysis on Very High and get 30-60FPS, that's with a stock Q6600, too. So, you'll be good to go!


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Heh... Well... stupid head!




you did not just.,,..   oh, pfff!


----------

